# Things seen at Paris Nice redux....



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

And so herein continues a veritable hemmorage of Paris-Nice Prologue pics from yours truly....

First up, the mechanics of the warm-up. In my previous post, you surely noticed the near-anal attention to detail in the CSC camp. My wife, who has a history of near-obsessive compulsive behaviour in her extended family, was particularly impressed w/ the lined-up trainers in fron of the Danish team's bus "Did you see how the towel logos all line up" she asks... well, who wouldn't? I myself feel that that attention to detail is just slightly south of what can be construed as "normal" behaviour -- but who am I to judge? After 20 years with my wife, I still do not "get" the concept of the hand-towel ("why do we need a special towel so that our guests can wipe their hands? What's wrong with our other towels? -- note to all, do not go there... trust me on this one!).

Next up, the trainer wheel. Here in the 2nd and third pictures are the trainers and their dedicated wheels in front of what later would later be termed "the Boonen circus". The Quickstep bus is oddly quiet as all the riders are either in bed still, chowing down on brunch or out riding the course.

Pictures 5 and 6 show the trainer TT wheel switch off in the CSC camp. After the rider has warmed up and while he is suiting up, one of the many mechanics switches out the tired old trainer wheel for the turbo-charged real thing.

#7 Oh, and while we are on the topic of bikes, check out Liberty's gold plated Nokon cables and shifters --Manolo sure has an eye for the details!

#8 Merckx no longer on a Merckx. Deliver some wins and maybe they'll let you ride your Dad's bike!

#9-11. Floyd's TT rig up close and personal.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Redux Bis...*

Hanging out w/ Francaise des Jeux...

#1 Sandy Casar working the crowd -- and look! My team's sponsor is in this picture!!!

#2 Brad McGee -- getting ready for a smoking third place.

#3 Francis Mourey, Cyclocross World Champion!!! (well, First non-Belgian this year -- Third step on the podium is good enough for most non-Belgians!)

#4-5 Gustav Laarson -- Swede to watch out for... when did riders start getting this young???


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Redux Tertio...*

Boonen all the time!

I've posted some of these elsewhere but I like Boonen so here we go again!

A real force of Nature....


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*Redux quatro....*

Phonak world... 

Can anyone tell me what's up w/ Jim Ochowicz hanging out w/ the Phonak special VIP crowd?

#1 Anyway, here's Axel sporting some pretty perky hair and a killer look.

and then a bunch of pics of Floyd grooving out to whatever MP3's he's downloaded into his sunglasses. I have a mennonite friend who said that he is no doubt rocking out to some high german gospel hymns.... I felt like asking Landis if that was indeed the case.


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

*A Contest of my own making!!*

And here is where I get to clear out some accumulated 2004-2005 TDF-caravan schwag and you get a crack at winning said schwag!

Name the full names and team affiliation (current and/or last team raced for) of these 4 great french cyclists.

Extra bonus points for naming some of their big wins!

Rules are: you PM me with the responses (otherwise it isn't fair for the left-coasters who will have all their sweet time to see what the right coasters post!). 1 winner for each time zone in the US (and elsewhere) within the limit of the available schwag.

I'll post answers tomorrow.

Good luck!!!


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

philippec said:


> And here is where I get to clear out some accumulated 2004-2005 TDF-caravan schwag and you get a crack at winning said schwag!
> 
> Name the full names and team affiliation (current and/or last team raced for) of these 4 great french cyclists.
> 
> ...


Any players out there? I've got more Credit Lyonnais lion keychains than you can shake a stick at and they need to go!


----------



## Jared (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice! thanks for the pics!


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

philippec,

Wow, it must be a thrill to see an event like that in person, the crowds, the bikes, the racers and team staff, and all the goings-on!!

There are some big rings on those bikes, 60-ish?

Thanks for posting this,
Tshirt


----------



## Alter Ego (Sep 10, 2005)

philippec, you are teh r0x0rz dude.


----------

